# Cortezas de cerdo



## towombly

Bon dia a tothom!

Algú sap com s'anomena en català allò que en castellà diuen "cortezas de cerdo" (la cotna del porc fregida)?

Gràcies!


----------



## ACQM

Sí, el que dius es correcte. "Cotnes" es com ho he sentit a Manresa.


----------



## megane_wang

Sí, senzillament "cotnes".


----------



## nurifran

ostres!!
tota la vida que jo havia dit "cornes"... serà la meva sordera?


----------



## RIU

Cornes també.


----------



## Pinairun

*Cotnes*
2. (_Generalmente en plural) ALIM. Tros de cotna fregit i salat que hom menga com a aperitiu._

El diccionari no diu res de "corna" ni "cornes" (?)


----------



## .Jordi.

http://dcvb.iecat.net/

COTNA (i ses var. vulg. _conna, corna, cona_)


----------



## towombly

Moltes gràcies, companys!


----------



## RIU

Uffff! Gràcies Jordi , ja patia, jo.


----------



## Arrovellat

Hola, jo sóc de la provincia de València, de la comarca de la Ribera Alta. Al meu poble a les 'cortezas de cerdo' els diem 'Morro de porc'.

Quan vas al bar a fer-te'n una per a demanar-ho diem: Possa'm un platet de morro fregit

No sé si la paraula morro està ben emprada però ací l'emprem moltísim


----------



## Favara

Pel sud diem prou corfes (realment diem /as'kɔrfes/) però podria ser un calc del castellà, per la similaritat.


----------



## Arrovellat

Hmmmm... Corfes per similaritat al castellà? No ho acabe d'entendre. Corfes seria _Cáscaras_, no?


----------



## Favara

Similaritat fonètica... *cor*teza, *cor*fa (_as*cor*fo_ pel dialecte).
Clar que ací baix utilitzem _corfa_ per a dir prou més coses, i tenim corfes no només als fruits i al pa, sinò també a les ferides i als arbres (per tant l'utilitzem al mateix lloc on els castellans diuen _corteza_). Trobe que hem fusionat les paraules _corfa_, _escorça, crosta_ i potser alguna més en aquesta _ascorfo _(/as'kɔrfɔ/, que llevant els trets fonètics del dialecte és _escorfa_), aplicant-ho a qualsevol cobertura externa més o menys dura.


----------



## Arrovellat

Home, però jo pense que el fet que tinga un ús paregut no vol dir que siga un sincretisme d'una estructura castellana. Pense que els castellans i els catalans, valencians i balears sóm pobles que compartim una història comuna i les nostres llengues amdues són romàniques i per tant tenen estructures paregudes tant gramatical com lèxicament. No?

Vull deixar clar que jo no sóc expert en filologia, però des d'una 'visió profana' pense això.


----------



## Favara

Home, em referisc a que aquest ús per a referir-se a un determinat producte puga tindre a veure amb el castellà, no que la paraula vinga del castellà (cosa que seria falsa).


----------



## Xiscomx

De vegades, aquí al meu raconet illenc, em sent un exemplar una mica _rara avis_ com deien els majors. Per a dir *"cortezas de cerdo"* sempre n'hem dit *raïssons*, i voltros, mai heu sentit dir-ho així?:

(DCVB)
*RAÏSSÓ* _m. _
|| *2. *Cadascun dels bocins de xulla o de carn que queda rostidet i sense fondre's quan couen el saïm del porc (Palma, Inca, Sa Pobla, Porreres, Sineu, Artà); cast. _*chicharrón*._


----------

